# Off on my travels again.



## Capt Lightning (Mar 10, 2019)

Tired of politics and tired of the current bad weather, so, we're off to Lisbon for a break.  Hopefully  some sunshine, sightseeing, great Portuguese food, port and wine will lift the spirits.  Using up a load of my 'air miles' and flying British Airways from our local airport (Aberdeen) to Heathrow and on to Lisbon.  Booked a good hotel near the Marques de Pombal for anyone who knows the city.

Back late next week.  Hopefully have a few pictures for you.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2019)

Have a great time Capt..nice and sunny and not too warm at this time of year in Lisbon..

Looking forward to the pictures,


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes have a great time. Take lots of pics too.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2019)

Enjoy  the  break   Capt.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 10, 2019)

Time to recharge the batteries, Capt.  Be safe; have fun!


----------



## oldman (Mar 11, 2019)

I have never heard much about Portugal. Anything special about this country?

Enjoy the trip. What’s the flying time from London to Lisbon?


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm envious. Especially of you who live anywhere in the UK and can be anywhere in Europe in a few minutes. Have fun.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2019)

oldman said:


> I have never heard much about Portugal. Anything special about this country?
> 
> Enjoy the trip. What’s the flying time from London to Lisbon?



approx 2 hrs 30 minutes...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm envious. Especially of you who live anywhere in the UK and can be anywhere in Europe in a few minutes. Have fun.



 LOL..not exactly a few minutes.. it takes an age on our roads to arrive at an airport.. then arrive a minimum of 2 hours before the gate closes, then the flight time...so in essence what seems like a short flight..3 or 4 hours, can pretty much take up the whole day...


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 11, 2019)

Enjoy the trip!  I hope to make it back to Europe some day.....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Enjoy the trip!  I hope to make it back to Europe some day.....



I hope you do too...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2019)

Looking forward to your photos Capt, hope you're having a nice (and safe) trip!


----------

